# Beat glass cleaner I have used, EVER!



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Got this from wax attack. Couldn't get on with it to begin with whilst using it as directed. Now instead of spraying onto the glass I just spray onto the glass cloth and thoroughly clean, and that's it! Walk away. No need to wipe with another cloth or buff, just clean and walk away. Soon as it's done I'm on a gallon

http://www.waxattack.co.uk/?wpsc-product=showroom-fx-glass-cleaner


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Matt - Always on the quest for the perfect glass cleaner!

PS Just ordered the Flex!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Sounds a great product, wipe on, wipe off, we all want those and fantastic price.

^ I need more help I have seen your cars. S
^


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

stangalang said:


> Got this from wax attack. Couldn't get on with it to begin with whilst using it as directed. Now instead of spraying onto the glass I just spray onto the glass cloth and thoroughly clean, and that's it! Walk away. No need to wipe with another cloth or buff, just clean and walk away. Soon as it's done I'm on a gallon
> 
> http://www.waxattack.co.uk/?wpsc-product=showroom-fx-glass-cleaner


Same thing with lusso glass cleaner,A class product,5-6 Min im doing all the glasses in&out.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

£4.50, looks very cheap as well. Great cleaner and cheap - nice combination


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Buck said:


> Thanks Matt - Always on the quest for the perfect glass cleaner!
> 
> PS Just ordered the Flex!


You done right Adrian. Enjoy pal :thumb:

P.S the backing plates are the bomb also


----------



## Sportback (Mar 25, 2011)

Damn that looks good stuff and I just need some new glass cleaner having run out of my megs nxt however when you look actually it's a great price but it is £4 for delivery


----------



## barcabod (Mar 12, 2012)

stangalang said:


> Got this from wax attack. Couldn't get on with it to begin with whilst using it as directed. Now instead of spraying onto the glass I just spray onto the glass cloth and thoroughly clean, and that's it! Walk away. No need to wipe with another cloth or buff, just clean and walk away. Soon as it's done I'm on a gallon
> 
> http://www.waxattack.co.uk/?wpsc-product=showroom-fx-glass-
> cleaner


Hey matt

Bring it with you Saturday
My windows do me head in haha


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

barcabod said:


> Hey matt
> 
> Bring it with you Saturday
> My windows do me head in haha


Lol no dramas will do. But your gonna want some.......


----------



## barcabod (Mar 12, 2012)

I always want things you know what i'm like

See you tomorrow pal


----------



## barcabod (Mar 12, 2012)

stangalang said:


> Lol no dramas will do. But your gonna want some.......


Can confirm it's a good bit of kit windows look the dogs now:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

See :thumb:


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Best be good stang, needed some wet glaze and stuck a bottle on the order lol..


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

woodym3 said:


> Best be good stang, needed some wet glaze and stuck a bottle on the order lol..


Honestly mate I lobe it. Be getting the gallon when this is done. I find it best with a glass cloth, spray plenty direct onto the cloth, thoroughly clean and that's it! Easy squeezy


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Ta mate, always been happy with Chem Guys window cleaner but always on the look out for cheaper/better products, and at £4.50 its got to be worth a punt.


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Just run out of AG Polish, so ill give it a go.
Cleaner + towel.


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

When I clicked on the link - it came up £6. Not £4.50 as mentioned.

Am I being a total dimlow ?


----------



## Mattodl (Sep 13, 2012)

^ im getting the same.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Price hike and it`s sold out now too . . .


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry guys, missed the earlier comments. 

I'm sorry the price has gone up, did not realise, a very very good alternative is 3m glass cleaner with the same glass cloth. Different in use, but very effective


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Have you used Megs gallon of glass cleaner>?
Me and kelly both pulled out our glass cleaners lately and both really only use this , we were both surprised considering its like £18 for 10 gallons. Best ive used and wont be changing.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Now that is cheap lol £18 for 10 gallons!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

well £18 a gallon but dilute 10:1
but i havent found anything better if im honest and the Aventador at wax stock was done with it so its rocking! hahaha...


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Have you used Megs gallon of glass cleaner>?
> Me and kelly both pulled out our glass cleaners lately and both really only use this , we were both surprised considering its like £18 for 10 gallons. Best ive used and wont be changing.


I also use this, there's nothing close to it!


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Is it available for £18 for us or is that a trade price? Cheapest I can find is £25 delivered.


----------



## Mattodl (Sep 13, 2012)

Cant find it for £18 either


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I put an order in last night. Wonder whether it'll be fulfilled. FWIW I bought the glass cloth too because I'm painfully aware this is the important part.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

stealthwolf said:


> I put an order in last night. Wonder whether it'll be fulfilled. FWIW I bought the glass cloth too because I'm painfully aware this is the important part.


Just to check, if your order was from me for Showroom FX Glass cleaner / cloth it's all packed ready to go.
Simon


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Simon, when do you expect to have more stock of the glass cleaner in?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm gonna go for clearly menthol next I think

Fragranced glass cleaner I like the sound of you see, and their mint merkin cloth is brilliant so could be a good pair


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

O`Neil said:


> Hi Simon, when do you expect to have more stock of the glass cleaner in?


It should be here early next week.
Simon


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=MEG-D12001

Can be found here and with a 15% discount that brings it in close to £18 :thumb:

It lasts for years, its good for house hold Windows aswell my whole family all use it :lol:


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Wax Attack said:


> Just to check, if your order was from me for Showroom FX Glass cleaner / cloth it's all packed ready to go.
> Simon


Received today! :thumb:


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Still gotta try the glass cleaner (was misty out so just condensation everywhere) but the glass cloth is what I've been looking for for some time. It is very similar to the autoperfection glass cloth I had. Perfect.


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Anyone know we're I can pick up some showroom fx glass cleaner?

Cheers


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

What am I doing wrong??
It's leaving smears all over the glass.
I'm not feeling it at the moment.

(QUOTE=stangalang;3624017]Got this from wax attack. Couldn't get on with it to begin with whilst using it as directed. Now instead of spraying onto the glass I just spray onto the glass cloth and thoroughly clean, and that's it! Walk away. No need to wipe with another cloth or buff, just clean and walk away. Soon as it's done I'm on a gallon

http://www.waxattack.co.uk/?wpsc-product=showroom-fx-glass-cleaner[/QUOTE]


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Simon, just spray it onto a glass cloth and wipe the window till it starts to disappear that's it mate, done. It should finish crystal clear mate


----------

